# Désinstaller XFree86 et X11



## Pivo (21 Janvier 2003)

Voilà mon petit problème:
J'ai acheté tout à l'heure la version Student de Matlab R13 et installé sur mon Jaguar. Or j'avais déjà installé X11. Donc l'installateur de Matlab a cru déceler la présence de XFree86, est passé directement à oroborOSX, puis matlab. Jusque là pas de message d'erreur.

En voulant lancer matlab, oroborosx (ils auraient pu l'appeler autrement celui-là!!) se lance, cherche à lancer XFree, ne le trouve pas et quitte. Et en plus j'arrive pas à lancer matlab directement depuis X11.

Donc ce que je souhaite faire: désinstaller ces deux X puis:
- soit installer matlab en suivant la procédure normale
- soit installer matlab pour qu'il tourne sous X11 (je l'ai vu tourner, je sais que c'est possible!)

Dernière précision: si j'ai acheté matlab, c'est que j'en avais un urgent besoin! Aidez-moi svp, mais vite!

Merci de tout coeur


----------



## maousse (21 Janvier 2003)

pour désinstaller ta précedente installation de xdarwin et d'oroborx, il faut que tu tapes dans le terminal :

```
sudo rm -R /etc/X11
```
 et

```
sudo rm -R /usr/X11R6
```
 pour effacer ces deux dossiers, et efface aussi les applications xdarwin et oroborx dans ton dossier applications.

Ensuite tu installes les packages X11 et X11SDK (le deuxième n'est pas obligatoire, mais conseillé). Télécharges aussi X11 launcher (dispo sur versiontracker) qui te permet de lancer l'appli X11 avec un clavier français. 
Lance toujours X11 avec x11 launcher, et personnalise ton menu application, en ajoutant un élément et en indiquant le chemin vers où mathlab est installé, lance matlab via ce menu ensuite, et c'est bon


----------



## Pivo (21 Janvier 2003)

Merci je vais essayer, mais comment faire pour que matlab n'installe pas XFree et OroborOSX?


----------



## maousse (21 Janvier 2003)

Je sais pas vraiment te répondre plus précisément, j'ai pas matlab et je ne l'ai jamais installé, donc je ne sais pas trop comment ça se passe.

Mais bon, si matlab installe Xfree et orobor, installe matlab par défaut comme il le ferait normalement (donc avec xfree et orobor), installe X11 d'apple par dessus (ça réécrit les dossiers /etc/X11 et usr/X11R6), et lance matlab depuis l'application X11, je suppose que ça devrait aller... tu pourras alors effacer xdarwin et orobor de ton dossier /Applications , une fois que tu auras vu que ça fonctionne avec X11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai vu ça tourner aussi dans la conférence "the power of x" diffusée sur apple.com, mais ils ne donnent pas le mode d'emploi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(au fait, je viens de voir qu'il y aurait une mise à jour pour matlab pour tourner sur jaguar, t'es au courant ? 
http://www.mathworks.com/support/solutions/data/33053.shtml )


----------



## Pivo (21 Janvier 2003)

C'est bon, ça tourne sous Xfree+oroborosx. Tant que ça plante pas, je change rien!!!!!!!

Merci beaucoup.


----------

